# have you got a bucketboss tool belt?



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought one about 10 years ago but it got a bit worn out, they no longer make that model so I'm hoping someone may have one to sell me that they don't use, 
It is brown with green edging and has a built in hammer sleeve, i have tried several different ones since but nothing seems to work as well for me
I can't even find a picture on the net
If you think you have one please post a pic


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have one. I can't wait to see some pics of a bucketboss tool belt.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

There you go, I found a picture









If you have one hanging in your garage unloved give me a shout:thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Is this what your looking for...Mine's practically brand new, but I do like it.

How many euros you looking to part with :laughing:

Remember, they got nice cushy suspenders :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess since it's the wrong one, not too many:laughing:


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I really like this belt, I'm gonna see what it cost to get it to my door


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't tell, is that this one...
http://www.amazon.com/Bucket-Boss-5...8988519&sr=8-3&keywords=bucket+boss+tool+belt


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought one of those bucket boss suspender thingy a few months ago as I could not decide what to get. I actually like it. Not sure what kind of life span it has but it works fine for me.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

alboston said:


> I bought one of those bucket boss suspender thingy a few months ago as I could not decide what to get. I actually like it. Not sure what kind of life span it has but it works fine for me.


Where in the heck did you find one lol that is what I used before i went to occidental


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking too. A buddy just told me he loved his and it lasted a long time of hard use.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I think i bought it on amazon. Home Depot had them online for a time too. I wanted (and still want) to get an Occi set but didnt have the money at the time so I spent $40 on these. Been happy so far.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I have this Bucket Boss as a backup. I added a belt with grommets because the plastic clip belt unhooked waaaaayyyyy too many times on a finished surface.

The tape holder isn't on it, but is pictured. I like how the large pocket has "sleeves" on the "back wall". Perfect for my 1' level, knife, combo screw driver. Other then that, it's too small for my day to day.

Man, I need a custom made set of bags!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Those must predate the mullet busters I had before my oxys


----------

